# This years costumes...Steampunk Beetlejuice Costume and steampunk cyborg...



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Working on a Steampunk backpack as well...


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

Awesome work on the Steampunk! I can't wait to see it completely finished.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

I love Steampunk costumes, and this one's off to a great start. I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you!! Had a productive weekend. Still missing some parts but this is what I have so far.

..


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

Just finished making the backpack and hat for the cyborg costume... Next up is the armor


----------



## Katster (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn it is looking really good one thing about Steampunk you can never add to many things cause it always gets better, people always say sometimes one adds too many things but with Steampunk people are always looking at all the cool stuff that has been artistically added!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

The costume's looking so freaking awesome; I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

The armor is now done....


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

natoween said:


> Hey! I hope you guys don't mind if I use some of your ideas for my Halloween Blog!
> 
> www.natoween.wordpress.com



As long as I get credit for it...lol... To build some street cred... My name is Andres Medrano


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG, your work is absolutely beautiful!



Combatdre said:


> Just finished making the backpack and hat for the cyborg costume... Next up is the armor
> 
> View attachment 171428
> 
> View attachment 171429


----------



## aengre (Nov 19, 2009)

Mind posting a link to which European company you used to order the jacket? Very curious on this.


----------

